# We Wish You a Merry Christmas (lyrics)



## dveej

Does anyone know if there are lyrics in Spanish to the tune "We Wish You a Merry Christmas"?

thanks


----------



## gisele73

No que yo sepa...pero espera a que alguien más confirme, a lo mejor existe en algún país.

Gisele


----------



## silvia barbero

Hay una versión, pero sólo canta en español la primera estrofa:

Feliz Navidad, feliz Navidad,
Feliz Navidad
y próspero año de felicidad.

La letra no es gran cosa, pero, que yo sepa, es lo que hay.


----------



## gisele73

silvia barbero said:
			
		

> Hay una versión, pero sólo canta en español la primera estrofa:
> 
> Feliz Navidad, feliz Navidad,
> Feliz Navidad
> y próspero año de felicidad.
> 
> La letra no es gran cosa, pero, que yo sepa, es lo que hay.



Pero creo que ésa es otra canción, con otra melodía...


----------



## dveej

Lo que busco es la letra en castellano, si hay, de la melodia inglesa "We Wish You a Merry Christmas". Esa melodia empieza asi:  

Do     Fa      Fa Sol Fa Mi Re    Re

Re     Sol     Sol La Sol Fa Mi    Do

Do     La       La  Te La Sol Fa    Re

Do Do  Re     Sol     Mi     Fa



Me parece probable que no haya letra castellana que corresponda a esta melodia; sin embargo, "ask and you shall receive"...

gracias y perdonanme mis errores gramaticales


----------



## gisele73

Como te dije, que yo sepa no existe esa versión en castellano. He oído esa canción en inglés sólamente.

La letra de la canción que dice Silvia es otra, ésa sí la conozco.

Un saludo 

Gisele.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Nunca he escuchado esa melodía en español.... de hecho he oido canciones navideñas donde se incluye esa estrofa en inglés


----------



## Sidd

I'm pretty sure there is not.

I'm a proffesional choir conductor and singer, and I'm sure I would have heard it by know. That song is always sung in english.

we do have a translation for "jingle bells", "silent night", even "white christmas" and more...but not the one you need.

By the way, if you came up with a nice translation (like matching the strong beats in the measure and all) pm me. 



Merry christmas


----------



## elisafc

Hola!
Como ya han dicho anteriormente, en España yo creo que no existe. De hecho, hay una versión que canta lo de "Feliz Navidad, Feliz Navidad, Feliz navidad..." y luego canta "We wish you a merry Christmas...."
Sinceramente creo que los españoles, incluso los que no saben inglés, lo intentan con esta canción. Es muy conocida!!
Espero que ayude y te sirva 
Un abrazo y... ¡FELIZ NAVIDAD!


----------



## gian_eagle

creo haber escuchando en publicidades navideñas esta estrofa:

feliz navidad a todos
feliz navidad a todos
y un feliz año también!!


----------



## Monnik

Yo nunca he escuchado tampoco esta canción en español, pero podemos inventarla!   

_Feliz Navidad a todos_
_Feliz Navidad a todos_
_Feliz Navidad a todos_
_Y un buen año también_

hehe....     A ver, los compositores de verdad, que se materialicen...


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Monnik said:
			
		

> Yo nunca he escuchado tampoco esta canción en español, pero podemos inventarla!
> 
> _Feliz Navidad a todos_
> _Feliz Navidad a todos_
> _Feliz Navidad a todos_
> _Y un buen año también_
> 
> hehe.... A ver, los compositores de verdad, que se materialicen...


 
  
¡¡¡¡Creo que esto no rima con la tonada original!!!!


----------



## Monnik

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> ¡¡¡¡Creo que esto no rima con la tonada original!!!!


 
A que sí!!!

_We wish (Fe-liz) - you - a - me (Na - vi- dad) -rry Christ-mas (a to-dos)_

_- 3x_


_And a (Y un buen) ha-ppy (a-ño) New Year (tam-bién)_


----------



## gian_eagle

creo que se están confundiendo:

la métrica (o número de sílabas en cada línea)
de la canción, como acaba de señalar Monnik, está bien 
lo que no concuerda es la rima.


----------



## Terry Mount

Si esta es la cancion "We want some figgie pudding, we want some figgie pudding, etc." la letra que ha sido ofrecida aqui va muy bien con la musica:

Feliz navidad a todos,
Feliz navidad a todos,
Feliz navidad a todos
y un buen año también...

Me parece genial.

Esta no es la misma cancion que tiene los versos: Feliz Navidad, Feliz Naviad, Próspero año y felicidad... (esta es de José Feliciano y es en inglés y en español: I wanna wish you a merry christmas, i wanna wish you a merry christmas..from the bottom of my heart) 


Feliz Navidad
Feliz Navidad
Feliz Navidad
Prospero año y Felicidad
I want to wish you a Merry Christmas
I want to wish you a Merry Christmas
I want to wish you a Merry Christmas
From the bottom of my heart


----------



## gian_eagle

Terry Mount said:
			
		

> Esta no es la misma cancion que tiene los versos: Feliz Navidad, Feliz Naviad, Próspero año y felicidad... (esta esde José Feliciano y viene con una mezcla: I wanna wish you a merry christmas, i wanna wish you a merry christmas..from the bottom of my heart)


 
jajajaja  Jose Feliciano!!! verdad, ésa me la había olvidado!

entonces, que opinan... debería ir con rima la canción, o no?


----------



## Sidd

si que rima, ya que dveej, escribió las notas en Fa Mayor en vez de en Do Mayor, mantengo su tonalidad.


Fe  - *liz*       na -vi dad    a    *to*  -    dos
We   *wish*    you a  me -  rry  *christ*   mas
do    fa        fa   sol fa     mi   re         re

Y_un       buen       *a* - ño      tam-*bién*
(Y_un  fe-liz)         a - ño       tam-bién
And         a           *ha* - ppy   new  *year*
*do       do do            re   sol      mi     fa*


*La versión de gian eagle (en naranja) tiene que añadir una nota en la última frase, pero esto es algo bastante común en traducciones a las canciones. A mi no me gusta mucho esta traducción pero reconozco que los acentos funcionan. *


----------



## Monnik

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> creo que se están confundiendo:
> 
> la métrica (o número de sílabas en cada línea)
> de la canción, como acaba de señalar Monnik, está bien
> lo que no concuerda es la rima.


 

En efecto, no hay rima, pero tampoco la hay en inglés:

_We wish you a merry Christmas_

_And a happy New Year_


_ _Cantemos todos...


----------



## gian_eagle

De acuerdo con Monnik y Sidd!

Eso! Cantemos!


----------



## dveej

!K genios en este foro! Gracias.

(Un noto sobre la metrica de la nueva version: a mi me parece que no es necesario anadir una nota en la ultima linea, como en muchas canciones en castellano se "mezclan" dos vocales ubicados juntos. Si tengo razon, se puede cantar

Y un buen ano tambien

asi:

Y_un buen ano tambien

es decir, las dos palabras 'y' e 'un' se pueden cantar en una silaba. A ver, hispanoparlantes: ?que opinan?)


----------



## Monnik

dveej said:
			
		

> !K genios en este foro! Gracias.
> 
> (Un noto sobre la metrica de la nueva version: a mi me parece que no es necesario anadir una nota en la ultima linea, como en muchas canciones en castellano se "mezclan" dos vocales ubicados juntos. Si tengo razon, se puede cantar
> 
> Y un buen ano tambien
> 
> asi:
> 
> Y_un buen ano tambien
> 
> es decir, las dos palabras 'y' e 'un' se pueden cantar en una silaba. A ver, hispanoparlantes: ?que opinan?)


 

De acuerdo, si esa fue mi sugerencia (sin la nota adicional)....  

Esto estuvo divertido...


----------



## dveej

Otra solucion al problema de la metrica se me ocurre:?no se puede omitir la palabra "un" en "Y un buen ano tambien"? Asi que seria

Y buen ano tambien

?Sirve?


----------



## Sidd

dveej, si te tomas la molestia de *leer* los mensajes verás que la versión que necesita añadir una nota es la de gian eagle, porque dice Y_un fe-liz año también, de manera que hay dos notas y tres sílabas. La versión que tú quieres cambiar (Y_un buen año también) es perfecta en lo referente a la métrica.


----------



## gian_eagle

yep, that's right, Sidd!

si, la línea final puede ser de las dos maneras, como tu dices.


----------



## yorkx

Hi my dearest friends: The lyric is:

Deseamos felicidades
Deseamos felicidades
Deseamos Felicidades
en esta Navidad!

Saludos de Cancún. Ricardo


----------



## pheeps

Si que hay, o por lo menos  yo la canto, la oí no se donde:

Que tengas felices fiestas, que tengas felices fiestas, que tengas felices fiestas.. y un año nuevo feliiiiiz

Del final no estoy segura, es un poco cutre.


----------



## Like an Angel

pheeps said:
			
		

> Que tengas felices fiestas, que tengas felices fiestas, que tengas felices fiestas.. te deseamos a tiiiii.


 
Ese es el final que yo conozco y sí, así las cantan en las publicidades.


----------



## Terry Mount

¿Qué quiere decir _cutre_?


----------



## pheeps

http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=cutre

Te pongo ejemplos:
Le vas a regalar un cd pirata? qué cutre!!
No me gusta ese jersey, es muy cutre.
Este dibujo me ha quedado un poco cutre.

No sé cómo explicartelo, es algo pasado de moda o que queda mal, feo.
Entiendes?


----------



## Terry Mount

Si... es más "shabby" que "tacky."


----------



## gian_eagle

pheeps said:
			
		

> http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=cutre
> 
> Te pongo ejemplos:
> Le vas a regalar un cd pirata? qué cutre!!
> No me gusta ese jersey, es muy cutre.
> Este dibujo me ha quedado un poco cutre.
> 
> No sé cómo explicartelo, es algo pasado de moda o que queda mal, feo.
> Entiendes?


 
Quizas es sinónimo de ser "cursi", o no?


----------



## Terry Mount

Gracias a los dos... entonces creo que la idea de "tacky" si es una de las posibilidades.  

T. M.


----------



## sulberk

The spanish lyrics from "we wish you a merry christmas" is

"Que tengas felices fiestas
que tengas felices fiestas
que tengas felices fiestas
y un buen año tambien"


----------



## alexacohen

Hola:


> feliz navidad a todos
> feliz navidad a todos
> y un feliz año también


A mí me parece perfecta... Se puede cantar perfectamente con esa música, y la letra también se repite en la canción en inglés... después de todo, qué otra cosa se puede decir en Navidad?
Alexa


----------



## sofia_alas3

dveej said:


> Does anyone know if there are lyrics in Spanish to the tune "We Wish You a Merry Christmas"?
> 
> thanks



Yo creo que sí, bueno, cuando yo era más pequeña cantaba!

"Feliz navidad a todos, feliz navidad a todos, feliz navidad a todos y un año mejor"

Sofíía


----------



## alejo994

Feliz navidad deseamos(X3)
Y año nuevo también.
Chorus
Para ti buenas﻿ nuevas
Donde quiera que estés
Para ti buenas nuevas
En esta navidad.
Queremos comer pasteles(X3)
Rellenos de amor.
Chorus
Ya es tarde nos los tomamos(X3)
Y nos iremos de aquí.
Chorus
Para ti buenas nuevas
En esta navidad.

That's the spanish version of "We wish you a merry christmas".


----------

